
Govt Contractor Charged with Removal of Classified Materials - campuscodi
https://www.justice.gov/usao-md/pr/government-contractor-charged-removal-classified-materials-and-theft-government-property
======
kafkaesq
_Multiple Government Agencies Charged with Removal of Citizens ' Private
Information, Theft of Citizens' Peace of Mind and Lying to Elected Officials
in a Brazen Scheme Spanning Decades_ is the headline we need to see.

